# LensTip review of Tamron 15-30 f/2.8



## ahsanford (Mar 17, 2015)

LensTip review here:
http://www.lenstip.com/432.4-Lens_review-Tamron_15-30_mm_f_2.8_Di_VC_USD_Rozdzielczo%C5%9B%C4%87.html

Thoughts?

- A


----------



## BeenThere (Mar 17, 2015)

It's hard to find significant fault in this lens. Canon shooters have envied the Niikon 14-24 for years, even using adapter on the Nikon to fit it onto their Canons. Tamron has changed the game.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 17, 2015)

BeenThere said:


> It's hard to find significant fault in this lens. Canon shooters have envied the Niikon 14-24 for years, even using adapter on the Nikon to fit it onto their Canons. Tamron has changed the game.



As someone who shoots more landscapes than events, I still shake my head at chasing one extra mm on the wider end. That put the front filter ring to the sword, and I feel it greatly limits the overall appeal of this lens.

That said, event photogs should be pretty geeked about this new offering. Wide, fast, IS, and sharp.

- A


----------



## lintoni (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeah, not being able to use my Lee filters weighs heavily against this lens for me. That, and the flare susceptibility - that looks ugly! If I didn't have the Samyang 14mm, the excellent coma on the lens would be a major plus when weighing things up. I think an upgrade of my 17-40 will be my next lens. At the moment, Canon's 16-35 f/4 is looking like the best option, for me. It will be interesting to see what Sigma bring to the party...


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 18, 2015)

lintoni said:


> Yeah, not being able to use my Lee filters weighs heavily against this lens for me. That, and the flare susceptibility - that looks ugly! If I didn't have the Samyang 14mm, the excellent coma on the lens would be a major plus when weighing things up. I think an upgrade of my 17-40 will be my next lens. At the moment, Canon's 16-35 f/4 is looking like the best option, for me. It will be interesting to see what Sigma bring to the party...



Simple math for me. If you spend even 25% of your time with UWA glass shooting landscapes, a front filter ring _or a well-built outrigger system that is stable on that lens _should be the start and end of the conversation. Bulbous front elements that lack fiilter rings should be off your potential buying list.

So I'd choose the Canon 16-35 F/4L IS ten times out of ten if landscapes are even a small part of your UWA usage. Sharp, light, weather-sealed, IS, front-filterable, etc. Win win win.

However, if you shoot events, shoot handheld in low light, etc., f/2.8 does help, and the Tamron would appear to be a formidable option as a result. Just don't expect to be able to easily use an ND grad or CPL with it. : 

- A


----------



## lintoni (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm less likely to use a polariser or grad ND <24mm. I'm not saying that it's rare that I use them, but I'm a lot less likely to - so that is not a deal breaker by itself _for me_ when considering a UWA for landscapes, but it is a major consideration.


----------

